# Tag Battery Replacement



## Rennug (Feb 16, 2009)

The battery in the wifes Tag needs replacing, so we popped to the local jewellers this morning only to find that they want to charge us Â£50 :shocking: Beaverbrooks want to charge us Â£60 :shocking: I understand that it needs to be re-sealed, but Â£50 is a little more than I was expecting. Does anybody know anywhere that would do the job for a little less?

Next time, I think I'll buy her an automatic :thumbsup:

Thanks in advance for any help that you may be able to offer.

Cheers.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Rennug said:


> The battery in the wifes Tag needs replacing, so we popped to the local jewellers this morning only to find that they want to charge us Â£50 :shocking: Beaverbrooks want to charge us Â£60 :shocking: I understand that it needs to be re-sealed, but Â£50 is a little more than I was expecting. Does anybody know anywhere that would do the job for a little less?
> 
> Next time, I think I'll buy her an automatic :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Around Â£50 appears to be the going rate, I took one of Big M's watches to a few places and if I wanted it done properly and tested most were asking around that sort of price. One place said Â£45 and that was with a new seal and testing.

You could just have a battery stuck in it by one of these local guys in the shopping centre for about a fiver or less if you are willing to take the chance on it.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

unless the 710 goes swimming in it, whats the big deal about getting it sealed and tested?


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

The battery and seal don't cost much so i'd assume your paying for the pressure testing? Perhaps the jewellers have to send it off and add their own markup on top? The swatch group recently quoted me Â£32 for a battery and reseal...


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

If it's a keeper.. agreed.. not so much a big deal.

I have watches which will explode after your lungs.

But the deepest it will hit will be the bath bottom... :thumbup:


----------



## Rennug (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. If that's the going rate, then it'll be OK.

What shocked me most about today was that Beaverbrooks want Â£25 to remove a single link from the bracelet on the watch :shocking: :shocking:. This, however, is an issue I can solve myself by walking to the jewellers next door, who'll do it for a tenner.

The 710 (where does that come from by the way?) will be watching X-Factor tonight :thumbsdown: so I hope you all enjoy what's left of the weekend more than I will.

Cheers.


----------



## joey3f (Aug 6, 2009)

Steve at Ryte Time charged me 32 quid to re-battery, re-seal and re-lume the hands and re-paint the face on my F1... it came back flawless.


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> You could just have a battery stuck in it by one of these local guys in the shopping centre for about a fiver or less if you are willing to take the chance on it.


in chap in my local shopping centre refuses to do straight battery replacements if it's got a decent WR-rating on it and insists on sending it for reseal/pressure test.

But at Â£15, very reasonable.....(i'll let you know how it turns out when it comes back....)


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Rennug - 710 - look here (the pic has been removed, but turn 710 upside down and you'll get the idea!)

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=2808&view=&hl=dipstick&fromsearch=1

BTW - links in bracelets - 1 minute job, get some tools off RLT and try it yourself on a beater first. Lots of 'how to' guides if you google it too.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Rennug said:


> What shocked me most about today was that Beaverbrooks want Â£25 to remove a single link from the bracelet on the watch :shocking: :shocking:. This, however, is an issue I can solve myself by walking to the jewellers next door, who'll do it for a tenner.
> 
> Cheers.


:lol:

Again that seems to be about right I foolishly gave my GMT to "M" a while back and seem to remember paying Â£20/25 to have some links taken out but when I repoed it back some time later I just took it to the local jewellers and they charged me Â£6 to put them back in. Although there is one local jewellers won't touch a brand they don't sell, the guy told me to much hassle if something happens to go wrong.

The only minor advantage is that they can take care of it for you and you don't have to mess about posting your watch anywhere, in the case of the battery, seal and pressure test by the time you take in the cost of RMSD there and back plus the hassle their price actually isn't that far off the mark.


----------



## Rennug (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I'm wondering if the wife would be happy with a new battery for her b'day 

Cheers for the "710" link Tim. I've seen lots of you on this site using this term but I've never understood it. It's an absolute classic :rofl2:.


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

That's nothing...I got quoted in writing by the Cartier service centre to change the battery in my wife's Cartier a stunning Â£360 pounds !!!!

I resolved the issue for under Â£2...

Neil


----------

